# A few Gaggia Classic questions



## Phil_ (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi all,

I've had my Classic a little while now. I'm getting along with it quite well but can't drink straight espresso from it as I find it bitter/sour. Milk based drinks I find it to be perfect and also Americano's.

Anyway..... My PF has never locked in at the 6 o'clock position, today I changed the group gasket, and it still doesn't get to the 6 o'clock position. It is very difficult to go any further than about a cm from inserting it. If I take the basket out, it gets to 6 o'clock perfectly. Any ideas what's wrong?

  

I'm looking to buy a new dispersion block for it, preferably brass. Where is the best place to get one from?

And lastly, I am struggling to detect any flavours from the tasting notes when I pull a shot. My usual is, 18g in, 30-35g out in 25-30 seconds. I'm using a Porlex grinder and realise this may be holding me back. Will a better grinder make that much difference?

Thanks in advance for any help

Phil


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Need to invest in a decent grinder to get the best out of your Classic which is why you're not hitting the tasting notes.

There is a group buy pending for brass dispersion plates for the Classic. PM Charliej - he's organising it.

Don't worry about your portafilter not locking at 6 O'clock. As long as it's secure and isn't leaking, it's fine.


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

The new gasket was probably slightly thicker than the old one. Makes no difference apart from how it looks.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Ive just put a standard E61 8mm in mine, which locks in at around 5 o'clock - if yours is 7 o clock. Fits nicely and cheap.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Phil, my Classic never locked in at 6 o clock.

What size gasket did you put in just out of interest.

Charlie is doing a group buy of the brass plates, not sure if there's any space left. Get in touch with him though. Porlex does have quite big steps in between the click. You could always look at a nylon locking nut from B&Q for the in between clicks.

Grinder makes a massive difference. What's your budget? Used will get you more for your buck.


----------



## 7877 (Aug 14, 2014)

I actually think it's more to do with variations in the basket.

On my silvia the standard baskets never seem to be central unless I pack them to coffee high heaven!

I've just gone to 18g ridgless VST and it stops at exactly 6 o clock....so does my Happy Donkey bottomless PF with the supplied triple basket.


----------



## Phil_ (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys. The gasket was the same size as the old one, 8.5 mm. It's never locked at 6 o'clock. Might try and get an 8mm one, although it doesn't leak and works fine.

I'll pm Charlie and find out about the brass plates.

Grinder budget will be roughly £250 - £300 when I have saved up, probably after Christmas.


----------



## Phil_ (Aug 25, 2014)

That's another thing on the wish list Chris, VST basket and bottomless PF. I also need to get a standard PF to enable me to do the opv mod as my PF is an old one with just 2 holes in the bottom.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

As long as the portafilter doesn't fall out you'll be fine with the 8.5mm gasket. As it wears you will be able to lock in further and further (heading towards 5 o'clock)

An 8mm gasket is an unnecessary expense if the portafilter fits snugly and is not leaking around the top.


----------



## Phil_ (Aug 25, 2014)

I tested it after fitting the gasket and it isn't leaking. My only worry was that it is only just locking in but I'll leave it and keep any eye on it. Hopefully as you say it'll go further with wear.


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

After 10 months I am still having the same trouble as you Phil. My portafilter locks in at about 5 o'clock and doesn't leak so no worries there.

I have a good grinder a Brasillia which cost me the sort of money you're looking at spending and I weigh in 18g and weigh out 28 to 30g and extract more often than not between 25 & 30 seconds I still have trouble with sourness or bitterness with espresso and therefore drink only lattes or Americano's.

I'm still making it, drinking it and enjoying every bit of it and guess espresso just isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Phil_ (Aug 25, 2014)

I think I will stick to milk based drinks or Americano's until I can upgrade my grinder. I have been getting mainly blends but will have to try a few different SO beans and try them as espresso. Thanks everyone for the help and replies.


----------



## Phil_ (Aug 25, 2014)

Just an update on the PF not locking in at 6 o'clock. I backflushed the machine at the weekend and the pressure was pushing the PF around and unlocking it. I ordered an E61 8mm gasket after this and have tonight fitted it. It is now locking in just before the 6 o'clock position and it's a lot better than it was.


----------

